# Formatting T-Mobile MDA Compact II - How?



## nashsaint (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a T-Mobile MDA Compact II. I wanted to format/reset to factory default settings because it's getting slower as I have installed and uninstalled warez into it. I called T-Mobile about it and they have told me to do a soft-reset + power button - that's also what the manual says, but it doesn't work at all. Well, it just kind of refresh but it never really return to its original settings/factory default. 

I am wondering if there's another way to do it, or is there any software to do the task?

thanks.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I got this from google -



> Here is how to do real hard reset:
> 
> 1. Depress the two left hand side buttons (camera and voice recorder) and
> keep them held in.
> ...


it may well be best to let the networks specific software install 
itself.


----------



## nashsaint (Jun 25, 2006)

You are awesome StumpedTechy... it works great... thanks a lot.


----------



## nikunjaneupane (Jul 8, 2006)

I am using NOKIA 6630 mobile phone. The phone resrarts automatically within 2 minutes if the bluetooth is made off. The network identity is not displayed. The set is infected by CommWarrior.
I want to format the set inorder to bring it in its original factory setting. How could I get rid of the problem?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Well I found out how to hard reset it. But remember a hard reset WON'T revert back any type of flash update or anything -



> To do a hard reset turn the phone on then press and hold the Green Dial key, * and 3 just as the Nokia logo appears. Hold them for a short while then let go, the phone should then be reset to the factory defaults. Remember to backup anything you want to keep before you do this as it resets the memory on the phone


Basically if this has something wrong in the flashed rom you may have to take it for service or try a new rom. If you think its just because its not factory fresh try the above quote.


----------



## nikunjaneupane (Jul 8, 2006)

I am very pleased to state here that according to your instruction, I got the solution. A lot of thanks!


----------

